# Sylvan 16' Project



## Macattack (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm beginning my project of a 1983 16' V-hull aluminum boat restoration project. I have the hull striped down and ready to paint the outside. It has the original paint is on it and the entire hull is painted. I prefer to remove the paint, leave the bottom bare, and paint the top half. 

Any suggestions of how to remove the paint and get it to a nice shine? My other option is to paint the entire hull again. 

I would be grateful for any feedback to all you veterans out there who have gone before me.

Jon


----------



## mmf (Oct 13, 2011)

Macattack said:


> I'm beginning my project of a 1983 16' V-hull aluminum boat restoration project. I have the hull striped down and ready to paint the outside. It has the original paint is on it and the entire hull is painted. I prefer to remove the paint, leave the bottom bare, and paint the top half.
> 
> Any suggestions of how to remove the paint and get it to a nice shine? My other option is to paint the entire hull again.
> 
> ...



welcome macattack and good luck with your project. 
Paint stripper will remove the paint without gouging the aluminum, slow going but it works. After that you can scotchbrite the hull, then spray it with alumibrite cleaner from NAPA, then I normally scrub the entire hull with SOS pads, it is hard work but worth it in the end.  my results below


----------



## Jay D (Oct 13, 2011)

That New alumimun look is what I was hoping to do with my boat. Is there any post treatment to the above combo to keep it looking that sharp. do you use a electric sander or Dual action or what. Not trying to hyjack the thread. painting is fine but shiny aluminum looks great too.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 16, 2011)

I got the tip from another member. Try https://www.gordsaluminumpolish.com. If the demos on the web site are any indication, then this stuff is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 17, 2011)

Jay D said:


> That New alumimun look is what I was hoping to do with my boat. Is there any post treatment to the above combo to keep it looking that sharp. do you use a electric sander or Dual action or what. Not trying to hyjack the thread. painting is fine but shiny aluminum looks great too.


https://www.sharkhide.com/sharkhide_metal_protectant.htm


----------



## Macattack (Nov 27, 2011)

Been working on my project. I got the outside painted today. This was after a lot of scrapping, brushing, etc. to get it down to the bare aluminum. It took weeks. Here are some before/after pics. I went with a dark charcoal color. It was a little darker than I wanted. I've got my carpet, vinyl flooring, and vinyl for most of the interior. I'm going to put my Honda 50 hp 4-stroke on it. It should really scoot across the water. Will post pictures as soon as I learn how to compress them.


----------



## Macattack (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are some pics. Love to hear any comments


----------



## firemech048 (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks Great! I love my Sylvan boat. Keep showing us your progess!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice paint job =D> what is next on the list of to-dos


----------



## LonLB (Nov 28, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Nice paint job =D> what is next on the list of to-dos




Yep, I agree!!! Nice boat. Did you use Shark Hide??

Give us MORE PICTURES!!!! :lol:


----------



## Macattack (Nov 28, 2011)

sharkhide on the outside to protect the bare aluminum. It was painted with a one step auto enamel that went on very smooth. My next step is replacing the flooring. I using vinyl flooring vs. carpet. Carpet to hard to keep clean. I purchased the grey vinyl flooring from Cabelas. I used it on my other boat and it is nice flooring. I painted the center consoles the charcoal as well. I'll be using some charcoal carpet and charcoal vinyl to reupholster the panels and seats. It should tie together well. Going out of town next week on a business trip and it have to sit for a couple of weeks. It will drive me nuts to not work on it since the labor intensive part is done. It was a lot of work to strip all that paint off.

Here are some additional "before" pics. It was in bad shape.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 8, 2011)

Updates??


----------



## Macattack (Dec 11, 2011)

Got the trailer wired today. I'm on vacation next week so I will start on the inside. Pictures to come.


----------



## Macattack (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are a couple of different pictures from the day of painting.


----------



## Macattack (Dec 17, 2011)

Worked on the trailer today. I'm lowering the boat on the trailer to make it easier to launch. I couldn't get the 3/8" bolts loose to take off the fenders. Called my dad and he said to heat the nuts up and they should come loose. My dad is a wise guy...came loose right away. I'm going to take a couple of the leafs out of the springs to drop it another inch or so. It will also allow it to ride a little smoother.

Hope to begin floors on Monday.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi MacAttack, Thanks for checking out my project. The paint job on your boat is amazing! Love the jet black / polished aluminum combo. That's a lot of sweat you put into peeling that paint off. My Sylvan is a Grey / Aluminum two tone scheme. The aluminum portion needs a good polishing to get it to shine like yours but the paint job is solid, so what I'm focusing on is re-doing the floor layout and installing a console. I bought a sheet of premium ply-wood today. Should have the rest of the inside complete by Saturday. Will post pics once I get to that stage. 

I'm excited to see how your boat comes together on the inside. Will be checking your board for updates.


----------



## Macattack (Dec 20, 2011)

Got to work on my boat for about four hours today. I got the bracing on the front of the boat replaces pretty easily. I then began cutting out the floor pieces. I got a new Porter Cable jigsaw for Christmas early and it was awesome. It blows away the sawdust so you can follow your line and the LED light makes it easy to see. I never knew that a new saw would make it so much easier to cut.

I laid the pieces in the boat to ensure they fit. It all fit perfectly. I'm not going to seal, prime, and paint before laying them in. This will ensure they last for a long time. I have already ordered and received the vinyl flooring from Cabelas. I used this flooring on my previous project and really liked it. Its easy to scrub or wipe down, plus you don't have to worry about blood and scales like you do with carpet. 

After weeks of hard labor of stripping the paint off and painting, putting a floor in can seem like such a monumental step which motivates you to keep going. I hope to get back to it in a couple of days. For the first time I can begin picturing myself on the lake.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks really good


----------



## Ride_Klein (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 21, 2011)

Real nice work


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 21, 2011)

Macattack said:


> Got to work on my boat for about four hours today. I got the bracing on the front of the boat replaces pretty easily. I then began cutting out the floor pieces. I got a new Porter Cable jigsaw for Christmas early and it was awesome. It blows away the sawdust so you can follow your line and the LED light makes it easy to see. I never knew that a new saw would make it so much easier to cut.
> 
> I laid the pieces in the boat to ensure they fit. It all fit perfectly. I'm not going to seal, prime, and paint before laying them in. This will ensure they last for a long time. I have already ordered and received the vinyl flooring from Cabelas. I used this flooring on my previous project and really liked it. Its easy to scrub or wipe down, plus you don't have to worry about blood and scales like you do with carpet.
> 
> After weeks of hard labor of stripping the paint off and painting, putting a floor in can seem like such a monumental step which motivates you to keep going. I hope to get back to it in a couple of days. For the first time I can begin picturing myself on the lake.




im just curious how not sealing,priming and painting will make it last a long time?


----------



## Macattack (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry Shawnfish...that was a typo. I primed/sealed today and painting tomorrow before laying down. You must have either thought I was crazy or had some new theory about preserving wood.


----------



## Macattack (Dec 23, 2011)

Spent a few hours on the boat. Headed out this morning and bought a 4' X 8' sheet of aluminum...they don't give it away. I then cut our the nose piece and then filed the edges and drilled the holes.

I then spent an hour or so getting the cross brace loose and recovering it with the charcoal vinyl. I then riveted the new nose piece on. It turned out awesome. I'll get the floors in after Christmas. It starting to get exciting. I'll post more pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 26, 2011)

Great work MacAttack! Your project is really coming along!


----------



## Macattack (Dec 26, 2011)

I placed some aluminum sheeting under the plywood to provide extra strength when I install the seats. Got the floor put down today and will get the vinyl over it on Wednesday. Next step after that is to get the side panels installed.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 27, 2011)

question MacAttack - How did you cut the front aluminum plate so cleanly? What tool did you use to make the cut?


----------



## LonLB (Dec 27, 2011)

Stefan said:


> question MacAttack - How did you cut the front aluminum plate so cleanly? What tool did you use to make the cut?





Not sure how he did it, but I've been using a jig saw quite a bit. Works like a champ.


----------



## Macattack (Dec 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> question MacAttack - How did you cut the front aluminum plate so cleanly? What tool did you use to make the cut?



I used my new Porter Cable jigsaw with a fine tooth blade. I traced the old piece and cut it out. I then took a file and filed off the edges. It was actually pretty easy, just have to take your time and be patient.


----------



## Macattack (Dec 28, 2011)

Got to spend a few hours this afternoon and laid the vinyl flooring down that I ordered from Cabelas. I ordered the gray/charcoal flooring. I cut the piece down to leave about an inch or so on each side. I laid it as one solid piece vs. covering each piece of the flooring. This will make it much easier to keep clean and debris will not fall down in the crevices. All the edges will be coved by either the side panels or the front benches. I used an outdoor vinyl adhesive. I rolled the vinyl up and just worked my way to the front applying glue and unrolling it. I had to really work in spots to eliminate some minor wrinkles. I was able to staple the vinyl from underneath around the center hatch. It will be covered with aluminum which will keep up from unraveling. I still have to cut and cover the board for the hatch.


----------



## Macattack (Dec 30, 2011)

After some debate, I decided to cover the nose and gunwales in three pieces. I did the nose separately and then the two gunwales. I cut carpet so I could clamp the pieces on and then trace the carpet from underneath. I then took the carpet off and cut them out on the driveway. I then used some outdoor adhesive and glued each piece. I was worried about the seams, but with a little care they came out nice. You really have to look for them to see them. I now going to do the carpet on the inside. That will be challenging. It will be an act of patience, cutting, recutting, and piecing it together. I hope to get to that tomorrow.

If anyone has any advice on how to glue carpet on the inside bare aluminum...especially the steep sides, please let me know. It could be challenging.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2012)

Everything you've done looks factory!!! Keep up the good work.

Now that the hectic season is over I'm going to get back to work and post some more pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Macattack (Jan 3, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Everything you've done looks factory!!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> Now that the hectic season is over I'm going to get back to work and post some more pics in the next couple of days.



I'm looking forward to an update and some pics. I'll try to get some work done tomorrow.


----------



## Boo (Jan 4, 2012)

Outstanding have you any idea on how many hours you have into this ?


----------



## Macattack (Jan 4, 2012)

Boo said:


> Outstanding have you any idea on how many hours you have into this ?



It is hard to keep track. I spent over three weeks getting all the paint off the outside. I would say I have over 100 hours already into it, but it is hard to say.


----------



## Macattack (Jan 4, 2012)

Got the remaining carpet cut and glued on the inside today. It was a task of patience. I didn't realize how difficult it is to cut carpet to fit on a curved surface. I must have climbed in and out of the boat 50 times to cut and recut carpet. Most of the seams came out really good. I going to build my battery boxes next. I'm going to try and mount all four batteries upfront to reduce the weight in the back of the boat. Two will be for the Minn Kota 80# thurst bow-mount trolling motor and the other two will be for the main motor (50 HP Honda 4-stroke). I'm also going to start building the new dash. Lots to do and will just keep plugging away.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 5, 2012)

Macattack said:


> Got the remaining carpet cut and glued on the inside today. It was a task of patience. I didn't realize how difficult it is to cut carpet to fit on a curved surface. I must have climbed in and out of the boat 50 times to cut and recut carpet. Most of the seams came out really good. I going to build my battery boxes next. I'm going to try and mount all four batteries upfront to reduce the weight in the back of the boat. Two will be for the Minn Kota 80# thurst bow-mount trolling motor and the other two will be for the main motor (50 HP Honda 4-stroke). I'm also going to start building the new dash. Lots to do and will just keep plugging away.




A few things. When carpeting a curved surface like that you have to have extra. You smooth it out, and then trim off the extra on top or bottom. It's just tough to carpet compound curves like the side of a boat and not get wrinkles without some extra carpet.

I'm mounting trolling motor batteries up front also. With that said, some say it's not the best Idea if you are going to fish any kind of rough water, because when under way, the batteries will take a real pounding.
The relatively new Tracker Deep V I had, had the batteries in the front, and I didn't have any issues, so I'm fine with that one.

Why do you need two batteries for the main motor?


Boat is looking GREAT!


----------



## Macattack (Jan 5, 2012)

Lon, I'm with you on the front batteries. I'm going to secure them so they don't move/bounce. I definitely want as much weight up front as possible. On your question of why two batteries, I don't have to have two, just more secure. I'll be using a Perko switch to select between them. That way I always have a charged battery.


----------



## BillG (Jan 7, 2012)

Great job on the rebuild. I have a 79 sylvan 18 that i'm almost done with and will start posting once I figure out how.


----------



## Macattack (Jan 7, 2012)

BillG said:


> Great job on the rebuild. I have a 79 sylvan 18 that i'm almost done with and will start posting once I figure out how.



I can't wait to see your 79. Maybe I can learn some things from you. I'll be posting some more pics tonight. I'm having a blast!


----------



## Macattack (Jan 7, 2012)

I got the hatch lid built and covered. I want to make sure no seams would lift up since it is in a high traffic area. The aluminum trim in the floor protects the floor. The vinyl is tucked under the bottom and then has a 3/8" X 2" trim piece stapled over it to protect the vinyl and make it flush when it lays in the floor. There is no way this vinyl will peal, get caught when walking, and should last forever. This took me a couple of hours to complete. I routed out the plywood so the pull hook is flush. I learned from my last boat that if you don't secure every seam, eventually you will catch it with your foot and it will begin curling up. Hopefully I learned from my last boat.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice work....

Mac, did you see my posts about those rivets? 

I got my trim removed from the side today, paint stripped underneath, and those rivets put into the holes. I just mounted the trim in the same spot, but on the inside of the boat. Seemed to add some strength so I put it back in.

Gives the outside a more modern look I thought.




Edit:Oops I remember you already painted yours.


----------



## Macattack (Jan 8, 2012)

LonLB said:


> Very nice work....
> 
> Mac, did you see my posts about those rivets?
> 
> ...



Yes I read your post about the rivets. It seems I've been spending a lot of time reading this forum and trying to learn as much as possible. Thanks for the reply and posting your project.


----------



## Macattack (Jan 16, 2012)

Got quite a bit done the past couple of days. I rebuilt the passenger side of the dash. I had to use my jigsaw to cut the 3/4" poplar. I then sealed it, covered it, and installed the storage compartment. I got the top covered with carpet and split windshield installed. I also got the front seating area riveted in. I will be completing the drivers side next weekend...hopefully.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 16, 2012)

That carpet on the gunnels and bow turned out really nice!!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2012)

LonLB said:


> That carpet on the gunnels and bow turned out really nice!!



MacAttack your project is looking awesome. Any progress over the summer? if so, post some pics, would love to see the finished product...


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 10, 2012)

Man this is a sweet look restore job, any new pics?


----------

